# improvising a contact frame



## maximus0808 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have read that it is possible to improvise a contact frame using a sheet of plate glass in order to make proof sheets.  Each time I have tried this I only get the black shape of the negative and no pictures showing.  The paper and negatives are places emulsion to emulsion and I clamp the glass down to that the negatives are held firmly against the paper.  What am I doing wrong?
Thanks.


----------



## KevinR (Jan 11, 2006)

This may sound stupid, but are you putting the negs on the paper while the enlarger light is on. I make contact sheets by putting the paper down, then the negs in the printfile neg holder and then the glass to hold everything flat. Then expose for a determined time at around f5.6.


----------



## maximus0808 (Jan 12, 2006)

The enlarger light is not on while I am putting on the negatives, but thanks for the help.  I'll fiddle around with my f-stop and exposure time and see if I can get them to work.


----------



## markc (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you tried another method where it worked?
Just want to clarify what you mean about the black shape of the negative. If it were simply over-exposed, I would expect to get the whole page black. If you mean that you get the black outline where the neg is clear, but where the image should be is white, then I'm guessing you need a stronger exposure.


----------

